# Coast Guard Rescue



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Check out the story on these "sailors"...note the logo on the sail! Unbelieveable!!

Two Canadian fishermen were sure they were goners - until their sudden dramatic rescue from their swamped sailboat "Outrageous" in the stormy Atlantic off Fire Island Thursday night.
Spokesmen for the U.S. Coast Guard and the Suffolk County Police Marine Bureau said the two, sailing the newly purchased boat from North Carolina to their homes in New Brunswick, Canada, put in a Mayday call after the boat was swamped and left foundering in 15-foot seas.
The radio signal was weak, but it was picked up by a commercial dredge in the Great South Bay, and someone aboard the dredge relayed it to the Coast Guard station on Fire Island.
A helicopter was dispatched from a Coast Guard base in Massachusetts, and after a search the crew spotted the 30-foot Outrageous 14 miles southwest of Moriches Inlet, 31/2 miles off Davis Park, Fire Island.
"There was a substantial amount of damage above deck, and the sail was nonexistent or ripped off," said Suffolk County Deputy Inspector Harold Jantzen. "The engine wasn't running."
"A Coast Guard rescue swimmer was lowered from the helicopter onto the sailing vessel. ... One of the people onboard sustained an arm injury caused possibly by a heavy roll in the 10-foot seas," the Coast Guard said.
On the boat were Dexter Denton, 67, of New Brunswick, who had been thrown into the sea when the boat blew over, and his uncle Lawson Kinghorne, 73, of St.John, New Brunswick, who suffered a minor arm injury when he was struck by a swinging window, a Coast Guard spokesman said.
The boat was towed to the Coast Guard station on Fire Island, and the sailors were safely ensconced in a local motel yesterday, police said.
"He thought that was the end of him," said Kinghorne's wife, Ethel Kinghorne, 71, who lost her father and brother to the sea, after a telephone conversation with her husband. "She laid down and put the mast in the water. It's enough to shake you up." (story...NYDaily News)


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Fire Island! Remember that place? I can't make out the logo, what is it?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

A hunter 30!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like it might have something to do with an "h" ???? I'm sure it was a good boat for its intended purpose. (So long as the intended purpose is to be rescued by the CG!) 

How in the h#[email protected] do you get "injured by a swinging window" on a 30ft. boat???


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

Clearly, you've never been to singapore T34C  

Don


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Don- Sorry,should have specified an ARM injury!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Fishermen aren't necessarily sailors, and neither are journalists. "Window" probably means "hatch". If the seas really were 15 feet, they might have coped if they were younger and more familiar with the boat and how to operate it. Hard to say, but it does speak to that "seaworthiness is in part on the crew, not the boat" tune I play.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Where is a hatch that can swing enough to injure someone on a 30ft. hunter?

V- A real boat might have helped with that "seaworthiness" thing too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Did they save the beer 'eh?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... A Hunter 30, offshore, in bad weather and seas, that is new to the crew on it... definitely got what they deserved. They were clearly asking the sea gods to nuke them.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Just ask and you shall receive.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Fishermen aren't necessarily sailors, and neither are journalists. "Window" probably means "hatch". If the seas really were 15 feet, they might have coped if they were younger and more familiar with the boat and how to operate it. Hard to say, but it does speak to that "seaworthiness is in part on the crew, not the boat" tune I play.


If the boat was swamped, as reported, the lack of seaworthiness was in both the crew and the boat.. not just the crew..

BTW, I am glad that they did not come to harm... but it does seem that they did bring it much upon themselves.

There are a lot of things that contribute to a disaster in the making... being unfamiliar with a boat and her gear is a big one... being in a boat that isn't designed for the conditions you're using her for, or hasn't been modified properly for those conditions is a second one... heading out into bad weather and heavy seas is a third... combine the three... and this is what I'd expect.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Just for discussion: Here is another case of sailors bugging out and needing rescue by the CG and the boat is STILL floating????


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

Too true S.D. And this time of year, at their age? I'm not sure they did get what they deserved, I think they got lucky that someone was listening to their transmission.


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

And S.D. I think one could argue that the decision to tak out a boat in seas that make it unseaworthy is a choice made by the crew thus making it the crew that made it unseaworthy at that time. A hunter 30 is very seaworthy.....in a swimming pool
And seriously, at 71, or however old one of them was, it doesn't take a very large hatch to injure you.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't see any lessons to be drawn from the episode as described. I'll be 71 in 20 years, and 20 years ain't what it used to be.
We are reading a newspaper account of the story. It has been my distinct displeasure to make the newspaper for a maritime incident I was involved in. The only thing that can be said about the newspaper account of the incident was, "at least they spelled the name of the ship right". It should be borne in mind that a non-seaman newspaper reporter is receiving information from a Coast Guard p.r. liason who may have never been to sea either. For instance, the term "fisherman" could denote forty years on the grand banks, starting out in a dory or it could mean the guy owns a bass boat.

I am not endeavoring to be critical of the posts made in response to Cam's article. In fact, all of the points made are valid as far as they go, but possibly not related to this particular incident! At this point, we're pretty sure they were at sea in a 30' Hunter, the rest of the information I would regard as sketchy.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Actually...I went searching for the article cause my wife heard the CG in Norfolk's end of the conversation and she told me about a sailboat and a guy with a broken arm. So the arm deal is real too. 
1. Elderly sailors
2. One with a broken arm...the other tossed overboard
3. On a Hunter 30 that has be broached and has no motor and sails are shredded. 
4. Weather forecast was small craft warnings and approching gale. 
Wrong timing,wrong weather, wrong boat, wrong equipment, wrong decisions. = Bad seamanship


----------



## Bryan53 (Feb 19, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Actually...I went searching for the article cause my wife heard the CG in Norfolk's end of the conversation and she told me about a sailboat and a guy with a broken arm. So the arm deal is real too.
> 1. Elderly sailors
> 2. One with a broken arm...the other tossed overboard
> 3. On a Hunter 30 that has be broached and has no motor and sails are shredded.
> ...


In the hands of such sailors with the bad decisions having been made, what would be the "right" 30 foot boat to take into such conditions and save them from themselves? From the picture, the boat seems to have made it through the situation intact.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bryan-

The boat may have survived, but _if the sails are missing, and the engine is dead from being swamped... I would not call that *intact*._


----------



## Bryan53 (Feb 19, 2007)

The word “swamped” in the story appeared in the opening (grab the eyeballs) story line along with the same word “dramatic”. If you’ve ever been involved in a situation where a newspaper covered a story, you might share my suspicion about the accuracy of that description. In the picture, the boat appears to me to be riding at the proper waterline (granted, the CG may have pumped it out) and has a main that appears to have been improperly reefed (not secured on the boom), and a jib that is bunched up on the foredeck. If the brand of boat is germane to the outcome of this particular story, then what brand of boat - given these sailors and their decisions - would have prevented this outcome?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*"then what brand of boat - given these sailors and their decisions - would have prevented this outcome?"*

Bryan- How much time do you have? I think making a list of boats more sea worthy than a hunter would be like making a list of cars that are better than a Geo Metro. That being said, I have to agree that the boat is still afloat (maybe w/CG help), and has at least part of a mainsail...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I can't help but wonder if any of you would pay much attention to this if it didn't involve a Hunter? From what is ascertainable about this incident, it seems like they would not have been much better off in any other boat, as it seems human error was more at fault than anything else.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> I can't help but wonder if any of you would pay much attention to this if it didn't involve a Hunter? From what is ascertainable about this incident, it seems like they would not have been much better off in any other boat, as it seems human error was more at fault than anything else.


I would have to agree with the fact that human error was probably the single biggest contributing factor.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Agree...the hull didn't part and nothing structural broke. It is NOT a boat to take out in those conditions as it is easily broached...not necessarily because it will fall apart...though longer term exposure to heavy seas might start busting stuff. Lots of other 30 ft. boats would be equally bad choices too. This just happens to be one of a long list.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I would gently suggest that human error is always the biggest single factor in such events. Now, which particular human error has yet to be revealed.

Why do nature's errors always have a way of finding me? lol


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> I would gently suggest that human error is always the biggest single factor in such events. Now, which particular human error has yet to be revealed.


...who purchased the hunter in the first place???


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

67, 73 ... that 'splains it ... just a couple of young fellers lookin' for some action ... perhaps pick up some babes ...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> If the boat was swamped, as reported, the lack of seaworthiness was in both the crew and the boat.. not just the crew..


"Swamped" is relative...the Coast Guard took it under tow, and she looked on her lines, meaning they had a high-powered pump out at sea, or rather they were in fact pooped with an open companionway hatch and took on a hundred gallons of seawater to an inch above the floorboards and then couldn't find the manual pump handle when the Atwood POS bilge pump got a spoonful of pubes in it.

While I'm certainly willing to diss a Hunter 30, I can't help but think that these "fishermen" were used to much larger, motorized vessels that they thought had more a relationship to sailing a 30 footer than it in fact does.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

From an eye witness, the boat has been described as follows:

"looks like an old 25 pop top Catalina, I could only get a look from the bridge nearby and its the only sail boat in the CG station, the top was up so that tells me its crew is on board. Maybe its a 25 Hunter?"


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Calling them "fishermen" may also mean they took a rod or two along with them.

Not enough info to know if they even needed pumps, their pump did the trick, or the CG put a pump on board.

I can clearly see a 3 after the "h" on the sail.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

The newspaper report also called it a 25 foot sailboat in the photo caption:
Close call as Coast Guard fishes anglers out of sea - News - NY Daily News


----------



## nk235 (Apr 8, 2007)

All in a night's work - Newsday.com

I live on Long Island and read about it in Newsday, which is Long Island's big paper. They described it as being a 25 Foot Sailboat not a 30' but I pasted in the link.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

So, it was less seaworthy for the conditions than previously thought?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*OHHHH My!!!! Jaysus, Mary, and Joseph, the Saints and Our Lady Of Fatima!!!!!!!! (All together at least 4 times)........*

How bitches are the wives of these poor guys for them to commit suicide like that????

These old timers have already lived their life..its time to fire the canons now....let them do what they want....

*GO OLD FARTS...GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO​*NEXT TIME SAIL OUT EAST FOR 25 HOURS......ITS BETTER THERE


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Now you leave us old farts alone Bluebottle. Our booms may be weak but our spirit is still willing.  

You'd have to reckon that that thing had been sitting on a mooring for quite some time , alone and abandoned, judging by the crap on the topsides. It amazes me that people will buy a boat that obviously needs some heavy duty maintenance and proceed to try and sail back to another port without giving the boat a serious going over.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

That's my point...they had nothing to loose...

they're in the "what the heck" spirit already...look at them....they're already dead!!!!

What excitment in life??? Can't get it up...the wives *****...the Economy went to ****, their retirments are screwed up...

They are doing what they couln't do before.....

KOWABUNGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and let me tell you...if they could....they would have filled the boat with booze and hookers!!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

And let me tell you....

the day I can't take it anymore, and get old and screwed up....if I have a boat then, my kids are all set up in their "tracks", and the wife is secured...

I'll take the frekkin boat, and sail west till I hit something

I swear I will do it...I will not die in a frekking bed...not me

*
"THE TREES DIE STANDING UP...PROUDLY DOING WHAT THEY ALLWAYS DID...."*


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hence to extra big cockpit. Room for the electric bed and ventilator.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Nahhh that's for use now....when I go...I don't give a **** about the cockpit.....

*AND STOP PICKING ON MY COCKPIT...​*
Go catch a VD or something...will you???


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I swear I will do it...I will not die in a frekking bed...not me


That's funny. I want to die in a bed. I call it "coming...and going".


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

In a disturbing return to some passing resemblance of sanity, here's a follow up on the original story. They had already made it from North Carolina to Long Island, at the time of the mishap. Also, once again it's cited as a 25 foot boat. Could it be it was a used sail?

newsobserver.com | Roughed up by fierce sea, sailors ready to try again


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BF-

That's also why his boat can sleep eight... he needs to have a nursing staff aboard already...


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Valiente said:


> That's funny. I want to die in a bed. I call it "coming...and going".


Yes, that sounds good but no one should want to die 
all alone


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

The one thing I think every one has failed to comment on, other than the bad judgement of these men of advanced years, is they were injured, possibly very scared but they still maintained enough sense to call for help when need. I now we all make mention of the fact a lot of boats are still floating and are often recovered well after the crew has been rescued. But at the end of the day its a toss of the coin had one of them not been injured then it could have been a totally different story, or no story at all. If things go pear shaped I hope I have enough intestinal fortitude to call for help knowing every action I made was going to be put under the microscope.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Yes, that sounds good but no one should want to die
> all alone


Sounds good to Bob! Feed the fish, sort of a payback to all the fish that fed him.

I figure dying is kinda personal, sorta between a man and his God. I don't want a hospital bed with a dozen or so geeks a gawkin' at 10 grand per. Nope, no relatives boo hooin' prior to pickin' over my bones. No buying a new Lexus for some mortuary leech in a stale suit. The salt in me wants to return to the salt in the sea. Bob's obit gonna read ... Ain't found him yet ... and if anyone is foolish enough to spend money lookin' well, that's their dumb mistake!

If those geezers want a little adventure in their declining years, well, more power to 'em!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Coast Guard says they were properly equipped but no epirb is kind of a big miss IMHO. They seem salty enough but I sure would have planned a more coastal trip in that boat to enable me to duck in when the weather pipes. Anyway...they should be ok the rest of the way home since it is fairly protected.

Now if you want to read something really scary from a REAL sailor..Donna Lange is out in the middle of this huge storm in her 28 footer and here is her log from this morning...scroll about halfway down the page...
Donna Lange the Musician, the Sailor


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> newsobserver.com | Roughed up by fierce sea, sailors ready to try again


Compared to the detail of the first report, this is like an entirely new story. Slapped around by an outboard? Sounds like a 25 foot coastal boat to me. God help these two in the Bay of Fundy if they are going to get to St. John up the river...unless they think they're going around Nova Scotia to get to the North Shore of NB against current and wind!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Somebody, I'm trying to remember whom, mentioned something, about five pages ago, about taking newspaper and CG stories with more than a grain of salt. (G)


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Coast Guard says they were properly equipped but no epirb is kind of a big miss IMHO. They seem salty enough but I sure would have planned a more coastal trip in that boat to enable me to duck in when the weather pipes. Anyway...they should be ok the rest of the way home since it is fairly protected.
> 
> Now if you want to read something really scary from a REAL sailor..Donna Lange is out in the middle of this huge storm in her 28 footer and here is her log from this morning...scroll about halfway down the page...
> Donna Lange the Musician, the Sailor


 COrrect me if I'm wrong but isn't that a Ted Gozzard design boat? Looks like a Bayfield 29


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

Nevermind, I am wrong. wrong picture.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kacper-

Better put your glasses back on...


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Is the growing indispensability of an EPIRB the direct result of a sagging quality of the modern vessel?

In relation to the history of sailing, EPIRBs have been around for a few nanoseconds and, strangely, one is considered a lunatic if you go to sea without one.

Don't get me wrong, I also think they're a terrific idea and would always *try* to have one on board but not having one wouldn't stop me from going to sea.

If you're sailing in the Indian Ocean, EPIRB or no, when your boat is heading for the bottom, you might just as well lock yourself in the head and see how long you can hold your breath. Because nobody is coming to fetch you, no matter how long the EPIRB continues bleating. In that ocean you have Africa to the west, Madagascar (the poorest country in the eastern hemishpere) in the way, India and Sri Lanka to the north and sod-all to the south. Nobody in any of these countries even knows what "search and rescue" means. They don't even have lamps in their lighthouses.  You're on your own, get used to it!

EPIRB is nice to have but indispensable? I don't think so.
Andre


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Omatako-

Please note, that the boat in question was not sailing in the Indian ocean... but in the western north Atlantic, along the coast of the United States, which has a fairly decent coast guard...

If you're sailing across the Indian Ocean, _especially if you're doing it singlehanded or short-handed, and in a small sailboat, _I expect that you should be a bit more self-reliant than a coastal sailboat, crewed by two less that bright individuals, who have decided that sailing it up the coast without proper preparation or weather/route planning is a good idea.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Omatako said:


> Is the growing indispensability of an EPIRB the direct result of a sagging quality of the modern vessel?


And seamanship.

Is the "sagging quality of the modern vessel" and its inherent cheaper prices opening the door to many non-sailors who get in over their head?????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmmm... can you point out those inherent cheaper priced sailboats to me???


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Hunter- any, MacGreggor- all, Catalina- not as many, Bene- some, blah, blah... *Many* of the production oriented boat today are cheapened to maximize profit and meet a lower price point in the market. Take your pick.

I forgot Hobie !! (Since you favor multi's)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T34C-

I want a cheaper boat, not a cheapened one... I still want all the good stuff on it... BTW, Hobie doesn't make a cruising multihull... but I'd take a Quorning Dragonfly or Gunboat Catamaran anyday... and turn around and sell it and put the money into my cruising kitty.. I have the boat i want already..


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

SD

... crewed by two less that bright individuals ??? Perhaps you know them, if not, then perhaps a cheap shot? Boo Hisssss

T34C

You are correct sir. Ownership, regardless of boat cost, does not confer seamanship. Point well made. I have therefore I can?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I want a cheaper boat, not a cheapened one... I still want all the good stuff on it...


Good luck with that one! Very hard to get cheaper w/o cheapened. The problem is everyone wants the good stuff on it so they are forced to cheapen vital components to keep the lower price. Take for example the people on this site that have touted Corian countertops on a given (and namless) boat. To them, that is the "good stuff", but it had to come at the expense of something else on that boat.

I know you know the diference, but too many (especially newbies to the sport) think:"It's fiberglass, it floats, must be a boat."


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

The lack of an EPRIB? 
It is on the wish list when they may have spare change to spend. Along with the other necessary items that they either didn't have time or funds to purchase before setting out.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Omatako said:


> EPIRB is nice to have but indispensable? I don't think so.
> Andre


Granted, you're likely pooched in the Indian Ocean. But Australia maintains SAR some hundreds of miles to the west of Perth, so there's a shot. Also, the EPIRB gives a "last known location" that may be transmitted to shipping, and if your relatives actually like you, they can charter a spotter plane based on that last known.

So while I admit it may not bring the Coast Guard in a big rubber dinghy to save your salt-stained bottom, it's far better than nothing. If nothing else, it allows the relatives some insight as to when and how you may have met your end. If you just fail to show up and weeks pass, they have nothing. If they have a time and location, and 60 knots was blowing with 30 foot waves, they can likely rule out "pirates" or "hose clamp fell off while crew slept".

This, strangely, could be of comfort. If I died at sea accomplishing my life's dream, it would be no more "tragic" than a race car driver piling into a wall, because I was doing _exactly _what I loved and worked to achieve, and dying doing it, while regrettable, is hardly a tragedy.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Whether "cheap" boat or not, it brings to mind the advice my Dad once gave me...

"The boat's tougher than you are"
or
" The boat can take it if you can"

Have you noticed that a large percentage of Coast Guard rescues are of beat-up, sick, exhausted people from an otherwise fairly intact boat which is recovered later, having survived the storm?


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Have you noticed that a large percentage of Coast Guard rescues are of beat-up, sick, exhausted people from an otherwise fairly intact boat which is recovered later, having survived the storm?

Of course nolatom, but I've wondered if they DIDN'T get rescued would they still be with the boat after the storm? Probably. Granted, somewhat the worse for wear, but nevertheless, still alive and kickin'? Just speculatin' mind you ... and feelin' brave 'cause I'm all safe and warm at home.

Also, just 'cause a death at sea seems like a noble endeavor, Bob might want the EPIRB so he could play with it while waitin' ta git et...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

nolatom said:


> Whether "cheap" boat or not, it brings to mind the advice my Dad once gave me...
> 
> "The boat's tougher than you are"
> or
> ...


If the boat had been an IP instead of a hunter would they have been "beat-up, sick, exhausted people" in the first place???


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

If the boat had been an IP instead of a hunter would they have been "beat-up, sick, exhausted people" in the first place???

Recon that would depend upon one physical conditioning prior to the voyage.
Exercise the mind AND the body. Some folks just gonna be better off stayin' in bed wit der Lats and Atts.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm guessing: Sick - yes, Exhausted - probably, Beat-up - maybe, but probably alot less.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> Umm... A Hunter 30, offshore, in bad weather and seas, that is new to the crew on it... definitely got what they deserved. They were clearly asking the sea gods to nuke them.


Don't forget the April part. I think I read somewhere else that there were no charts and no GPS, just a compass. Although I may be thinking of some other guys who got into similar trouble. If I remember correctly, the rescue took place a day or two before the real winds (50+) came.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

PBzeer said:


> In a disturbing return to some passing resemblance of sanity, here's a follow up on the original story. They had already made it from North Carolina to Long Island, at the time of the mishap. Also, once again it's cited as a 25 foot boat. Could it be it was a used sail?
> 
> newsobserver.com | Roughed up by fierce sea, sailors ready to try again


Why weren't they tethered? And why did they choose to go around Long Island (where there are little no places to duck in if you have a problem) instead of going around New York and through the Long Island Sound? Not a lot of wise choices associated with this trip.

But it looks like they may be looking for crew for the rest of the trip. Any volunteers?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CBinRI said:


> Why weren't they tethered? And why did they choose to go around Long Island (where there are little no places to duck in if you have a problem) instead of going around New York and through the Long Island Sound? Not a lot of wise choices associated with this trip.
> 
> But it looks like they may be looking for crew for the rest of the trip. Any volunteers?


Anyone seen Ryan????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Rescue of Grand Manan New Brunswick Canada Sailors*

I know one of those sailors, they know the water.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T34C said:


> Anyone seen Ryan????


LOL... evil, funny, and appropriate in so many ways.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

T34C

You seem to be a little testy lately. Could it have anything to do with the ice in the inner harbor of most Northern Lake Michigan ports? Just think, if it weren't for those damn HunterCatalina Bene's there would not be a waiting list in your marina. Or most other for that matter.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

tommyt said:


> T34C
> 
> You seem to be a little testy lately. Could it have anything to do with the ice in the inner harbor of most Northern Lake Michigan ports? Just think, if it weren't for those damn HunterCatalina Bene's there would not be a waiting list in your marina. Or most other for that matter.


Thanks for the concern (and throwing some fuel on that fire!)  I actually was up checking on my boat yesterday and have finally started my spring projects!!!! *THE ICE IS GONE!!!* 

I can honestly say we don't have a single Benehuntalina docked in our harbor. 1 Catalina but we make her stay on a mooring.


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Ah, an elite harbor.Tartan only? Or, did they go out and never come back? I don't think that I have ever visited anywhere that the production boats were not well represented.

You are lucky, water temps farther north are still just above freezing. There was ice in the inner harbors in Traverse City and Suttons Bay on Saturday. The inland lake that I live on has skimmed over every night and stayed till after noon. Very late spring!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

tommyt said:


> Ah, an elite harbor.Tartan only? Or, did they go out and never come back? I don't think that I have ever visited anywhere that the production boats were not well represented.
> 
> You are lucky, water temps farther north are still just above freezing. There was ice in the inner harbors in Traverse City and Suttons Bay on Saturday. The inland lake that I live on has skimmed over every night and stayed till after noon. Very late spring!


Nah, his is the only boat in the harbor... he's scared everyone else away.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Not really what you would call an elite harbor, just that the boats that are there don't leave unless someone dies!!! We have a nice collection of Tartan, Bristol, Norseman, Saber, etc..


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Nah, his is the only boat in the harbor... he's scared everyone else away.


I keep trying, just hasn't worked yet!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Invite Giu and CD over, and I'm sure that'll clear all of 'em out...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

...and Donna Lange struggles on...in contrast to the 2 above....she may be tougher than her boat.
*UPDATE FROM PHONE CONVERSATION WITH DONNA (Neil VanGundy) 
Tuesday, 04:16 EST (Winds 50 kts, Seas 40-ft, Location: N3155 W6730)
I just talked to Donna. I've never heard her so distressed. She keeps saying don't worry but she was very emotional. I gave her all the energy I could. I've never heard her cry until now. Donna is having to steer manually which means she'll be tied to the tiller until she get's to Bermuda. She says, "why does it have to be so hard?" She has rigged an extenstion to the arm which allows her to be part way inside. Donna hopes the seas will calm slightly at sunset like they did last night. She was able to close-haul and allow the boat to better steer itself, even though its not the most optimum direction toward Bermuda. If this works she can try to slip into a less concious state of rest. She is trying to stay as warm as possible, very aware of her condition. It was very hard to know what to say to her. Except, you can do it Donna, I know you can... 
*www.donnalange.com


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, she very well may... The Frenchwoman I posted about earlier definitely was... finished the last 2000 miles of her circumnavigation under jury rig, after losing the mast.


----------

